# Anyone ever sell/trade in guns at Williams gun sight?



## Rolltidebama816 (Jan 28, 2009)

I was just curious on what percentage of value does Williams give you on a sell or a trade in, I know gander mountain use to be 60-70 percent before used guns went to corporate pricing.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

50% of retail. My son traded a gun in and got 60% but that was a while ago.


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

Rule of thumb on buying and selling used guns: The minute you take it from the store the firearm will lose 40% (30% of this is the markup or profit margin)of it's retail value, then fire it and take off another 10-20%. So if you are looking to trade it then figure it has lost at least 50% of it's retail value. Then the buyer needs to make a profit of at least 25-30% to keep his doors open and turn a profit. This will put a used gun in decent condition at at about 70% of retail value. Keep in mind that the retail price of a new gun is an elusive figure at best as is the used gun market pricing. MSRP is seldom the selling price and can't be used to figure the market value of a gun being offered for sale. Blue book values for used firearms are just a tool that has many variables, caliber, wear, location, demand in area etc. .


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

45/70fan said:


> Rule of thumb on buying and selling used guns: The minute you take it from the store the firearm will lose 40% (30% of this is the markup or profit margin)of it's retail value, then fire it and take off another 10-20%. So if you are looking to trade it then figure it has lost at least 50% of it's retail value. Then the buyer needs to make a profit of at least 25-30% to keep his doors open and turn a profit. This will put a used gun in decent condition at at about 70% of retail value. Keep in mind that the retail price of a new gun is an elusive figure at best as is the used gun market pricing. MSRP is seldom the selling price and can't be used to figure the market value of a gun being offered for sale. Blue book values for used firearms are just a tool that has many variables, caliber, wear, location, demand in area etc. .


Huh, I never remember guns having a 40% mark up. More like K-mart selling them cheaper than we could buy buy them


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

GIDEON said:


> Huh, I never remember guns having a 40% mark up. More like K-mart selling them cheaper than we could buy buy them


 
Never worked in retail did you.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

45/70fan said:


> Never worked in retail did you.


:sad:


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

slowpoke said:


> 50% of retail. My son traded a gun in and got 60% but that was a while ago.


This is probably close for most. I usually go with 2/3 to 3/4 of the current used private sale. The time of year can have some impact. They may need to keep a deer rifle in stock for 8 or 9 months if they purchase from you now for example, which will lower the price. If it is a current desirable firearm and they can flip it quick them you can get closer to 3/4 of the private used price. I always start by asking them what they can sell it for and go from there. Most are honest about it and they know you know anyway. On a recent sale I got 325 for a used late 80's model 700 bdl. I maybe could have got 400 on the used market or maybe not. On another sale I got 425 for a used s&w 629. I am good with taking the hit and letting someone else deal with getting rid of it.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

brookie1 said:


> .......On a recent sale I got 325 for a used late 80's model 700 bdl. I maybe could have got 400 on the used market or maybe not. On another sale I got 425 for a used s&w 629. I am good with taking the hit and letting someone else deal with getting rid of it.


The next time you wanna part with a late 80's BDL for $325.00 please send me a PM!


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Burksee said:


> The next time you wanna part with a late 80's BDL for $325.00 please send me a PM!


It was left handed in 338 and was "well carried" by at least one of the previous owners. I was happy anyone wanted it. I didn't pay that much more for it. I found a dealer that had a niece heading to Africa, so that's where it went.


----------

